# Over 50 and new here!



## LuvDressage (Aug 22, 2008)

Another over 50 person that has been away from horses for 23 years and just have to get them back into my life. This is such a great, pleasant place here and I am re-learning and learning all things new. I am feeling very lucky to have found this place!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there welcome to HF! Congrats on getting back into riding, you will have fun chatting with ppl here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. You will find loads of knowledgeable horse owners on here who can help answer any questions you may have 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## LuvDressage (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for the welcome and yes I have already found this a great place to re-learn and everyone here is so kind. What a great place with all ages and views. No way to not learn a thing or two every day. Thank you, thank you...............we are never too old, right!?


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I, too, am getting "back into horses" at the age of somewhere-around-30 :wink: after a 12 year hiatus.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*welcome to the forum*

hello and welcome to the forum im another senior young person at 60 and have a lot of good times here at the forum a lot of good people and super good advice as well . anything you want to learn or need to know is here and im sure the folks here will help you in any way


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi I am also over 50 and back into horses. Welcome!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to another over 50 rider  Well I'll be over 50 in another couple of months (just 50 now :wink: )


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome! Over 40 here and just got back in the saddle about 4 years ago. It's great to be back and see others doing the same!


----------

